# What's the limit?



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay what's your advice good people? I trust everyone here because over the years of awesome eats and the obvious experience. How long do you consider cuts to be good for after frozen and kept that way. The pics here are what I'm thinking about. Boston Butt and boneless spare ribs frozen on the day of best by or sell by date. The boxed and vacuum wrapped meat I've been slowly working on for the past 5-6 years. What's your advice on each frozen item?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Cooked the old faithful Bubba Burger this morning for tomorrows/todays meal


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Well the Bubba burgers were delicious. Guess I should have posted this in the off topic section. All of the vacuum packed meats that I bought along with a small deep freezer with the deal have been great over the years. It was about $500 worth of meat. After buying a nice side by side fridge/freezer from another member and putting my smaller fridge/freezer in my garage next to the old deep freezer included with the old deal and this years July/August days my electric bill was the worst ever. $322 last month and $278 just last week can make you re-think your needs especially if you're only cooking for one. I have to say that the vacuum packed burgers that were along with the deal years ago were the best burgers that I ever had along with all of the other meats. The same company with their off the truck offers I had turned away for at least 10yrs because when married I couldn't afford the bulk offer. As of today I am still really enjoying those boxed vacuum packed portions. I used up all of the pork butts and boneless country style ribs. Then bought more locally but was so busy that I ended up freezing them on the best buy or sell buy date because it was too late to cook them. This is really why I asked my original question. No big deal to dispose of those 2 items or use them for catfish bait. Just really wanted knowledgeable advice or personal experience with items that are not vacuum packed along with items that are. I know fresh is better but when time doesn't permit what do you do?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah. The chicken pictured are not all the same. Some are Italian style, some Southeastern style, and others are BBQ style hence the different colors in that box.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as there is no freezer burn.....eat it! Keep on cooking brother!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> As long as there is no freezer burn.....eat it! Keep on cooking brother!


Thank you sir! 
There's no freezer burn at all. I hate that I didn't have the time to go ahead and cook those pork items at the time. Not so much the butt. The date on the country style pork ribs and previous posts can tell why I didn't have the time and had to freeze that pack. Usually I cook meats on the grill before the sell by date. 
Here's my real concern that I want input on with concerns like this. 
Meat that is uncooked and frozen on the sell by date will be at some point thawed in the fridge but might take more than 24hrs to thaw and then you cook. But they were already at the time before being frozen taken to the last moment according to the sell by date. What do you do? 
I suppose I should just let it go and never leave it in question. Just wanted opinions. Thank you Jason for your input :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Smarty said:


> I suppose I should just let it go and never leave it in question.


 Oh well. This is the future plan :yes:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Vacuumed sealed stuff last a long time. Stuff in store wrapping might be freezer burnt. If so cut the bad stuff off and cook away. Stuff should be good for a few days after sell by date. We buy large packs of meat and break them down to single serve and use our food saver. Best gift ever. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"Ye ol' freezer burnt Boston Butt is better than no butt atoll!"
Sept. 13, 2016
Try'n Hard


----------



## StuartFishes (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi everyone! New here  

I wouldn't eat the stuff that is on the Styrofoam tray. Everything else should be good to go, especially the vacuum sealed stuff.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If there's no sign of freezer burn I eat.


----------

